# [NOTEBOOK] Brak oznak zycia przy ladowaniu OS

## tezar

Witam,

Mam nastepujacy problem:

Moj laptop wesolo kompilowal sobie nowego Gnoma cala noc, rano wstaje i widze: brak oznak zycia, tzn.: podswietlenie LCD jest, dioda Power swieci, ale brak reakcji na klawiature i brak obrazu. No to na chama wylaczyylem prad (klasyczne zachowanie chyba).

Po wlaczeniu kompa BIOS idzie ladnie, nie wykrywa zadnych bledow, laduje sie GRUB, wybieram sobie Gentoo, wypisuje wszystko az do momentu

```
Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel
```

I tyle. Kursorek sobie mruga, ale oznak zycia nie ma, dioda HDD nie swieci.

Co ciekawe kernel rescue (stary, dzialajacy 2.6.11-gentoo) tez tak ma, Ubuntu tez, nawet Winda XP (!!!) nie startuje, leci ten szary pasek na dole i pozniej mruga kursor i tyle.

Ale nejlepsze jest to, ze LiveCD tez nie startuja. LiveCD instalacyjne gentoo dochodzi do tego samego momentu co inne linuxy.

Szegoly techniczne:

Jest to IBM ThinkPad 390X, P3 500MHz, 256MB RAM, HDD 40GB.

Gentoo: 2.6.14-r5, niedawno przemigrowany na udev z devfs (ale juz dzialal na udev).

Logow nie dam, bo nie mam sie jak na razie dostac na dysk (bo to laptopowe 2,5'')

Moje przemyslenia:

- RAM jest ok, bo sprawdzilem Memtestem86 (ktory odpala sie z gentoo livecd!).

- HDD raczej OK, bo GRUB dziala, a Winda pamieta, ze ostatnie uruchomienie nie powiodlo sie.

- Laptop nie smierdzi spalenizna, a wiatrak na CPU dziala.

Probowalem go odpalic z LiveCD bez dysku - nic nie pomoglo.

Pomozcie, bo ja juz nie mam pomyslow, to pewnie jakis hardware shit, ale moze ktos mial cos podobnego.

----------

## kamillys

może reinstalacja systemu pomoże...

----------

## tezar

Hm... no moze tak, ale osobiscie watpie. Poza tym jest jeden malutki problemik. Jak mam uruchmoc instalator czegokolwiek jak mi nic nie bootuje?

----------

## n0rbi666

Instalka windowsa XP nie startuje ? lub dyskietka startowa win95/98 ?

bo skoro memtest się ładuje, i nie wyświetla żadnych błędów - to pamięć i procesor można raczej uznać za dobre - ale nie wiadomo, co się podziało na dysku twardym ...

----------

## tezar

Czekam az przyjdzie instalka WinXP. Jak na razie sprawdzalem to co mialem pod reka: Gentoo i Fedore z CD. I nic.

----------

## tezar

Instalka Windowsa XP _nie_dziala_. Tzn. instlator laduje te wszystkie sterowniki na niebieskim ekranie, a pozniej znany obrazek: migajacy kursor. 

Pomocy ludzie, bo mi rece opadaja...

----------

## n0rbi666

a dyskietka startowa win98 ? 

i taka mała próba : zdejm radiator z procesora, wyczyść procesor i radiator (najlepiej spirytem lub czymś co odtłuści), i przesmaruj pastą termoprzewodzącą 

męczyłem się kiedyś z czymś takim przez ładnych kilka godzin - i okazało się, że radiator źle przylegał i procesor po prostu się przegrzewał ....

----------

## tezar

Dzieki, ale wersja z radiatorem raczej odpada. Komp lezal sobie cala noc jak Bog przykazal, wiec radiator po prostu nie mogl sie przemiescic, to jego pierwsze takie dziwne zachowanie. A warto zaznaczyc ze radiator jest na CPU i na nim lezy, wiec zeby spadl/przesunal sie musialbym odwrocic go do gory nogami, czego w czasie snu nie praktykuje. Ale dzieki za chec.

Dyskietka do windowsa 98 DZIAŁA. Partycja FAT jest widoczna i wyglada normalnie.

----------

## kamillys

a może w biosie coś pokombinuj....

----------

## tezar

Probowalem, ale to BIOS laptopowy i dosyc mocno obciety, wiec nie da sie poszalec. Nawet flashowalem ustawienia przez wyciagniecie bateryjki CMOS, ale nic...

----------

## flakusiek

 *tezar wrote:*   

> Dzieki, ale wersja z radiatorem raczej odpada. Komp lezal sobie cala noc jak Bog przykazal, wiec radiator po prostu nie mogl sie przemiescic, to jego pierwsze takie dziwne zachowanie. A warto zaznaczyc ze radiator jest na CPU i na nim lezy, wiec zeby spadl/przesunal sie musialbym odwrocic go do gory nogami, czego w czasie snu nie praktykuje. Ale dzieki za chec.
> 
> Dyskietka do windowsa 98 DZIAŁA. Partycja FAT jest widoczna i wyglada normalnie.

 

No tak, moze sie nie przesunal , ale mogl sie zabrudzic, niekoniecznie tej nocy. Tez tak mialem i wystarczyla pasta po wczesniejszym wyczyszczeniu procka i radiatora.

----------

## tuniek

Z miesiąc temu instalowałem gentoo na HP nx6110. /znaczy się też lap/ 

Też zostawiłem na noc kompilację. 

Szedłem ze stage-a 1. 

Cała noc na bootstarp to dość dużo czasu, niestety kiedy wstałem rano dalej szła kompilacja ... laptop był gorący jak piec. 

Wyłaczyłem go z prądu ... 

Wcześniej sprawdziłem top-a ... 

Okazało się, że acpi miało jakiś feler w niektórych liveCD i muliło cały czas procesora ... 

Może u Ciebie było podobnie ... ? I może przegrzał się dysk? Zupełnie fizycznie ...

----------

## tezar

Dysk jest OK, bo wczoraj zrobilem juz backup i nie bylo problemow.

Radiator sciagalem (radiator to u mnie pol obudowy przyklejonej do CPU pasta termoprzewodzaca), przeczyscilem wszystko i nie widzialem na plycie glownej zadnych rozsadzonych kondensatorow.

Niestety, musialem oddac kompa do serwisu, zobaczymy co tam powiedza. Dzieki za wszelka pomoc, jak sie dowiem co to bylo to napisze.

----------

## tezar

No wiec serwis powiedzial ze to plyta glowna. Poki co po wyciagniecu jednej [dowolnej] kosci RAM (a jest 2x128MB) z dowolnego slotu Windows odpala i dziala. Zaden Linux ani FreeBSD nie. Trudno, musze go sprzedac. 

Dzieki wielkie za wszelka pomoc.

----------

